# Király



## francisgranada

Sziasztok.

Utóbb gyakran hallom a tévében a "király" kifejezést olyan értelemben,  hogy _szuper, fantasztikus, remek, nagyon jó, stb... _

 Nekem ez egy kissé "hülyén" hangzik - ha már, akkor inkább inkább _királyi_-t (melléknév) várnék el. De ez csak magán vélemény, a kérdésem az, hogy ez ma teljesen közhasználatú kifejezés-e Magyarországon és hogy ti is használjátok-e?


----------



## NagyKiss

Hmm, ez érdekes, mert én (csak pár évet tanulok magyarul) sokszor már hallottam ezt a kifejezést épp ebben az értelemben. Azt hittem, hogy tiszta hétköznapi ez


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, a fiatalok körében lehet, hogy hétköznapi, bár szleng, tehát annyira azért nem... De tényleg lehet hallani, főleg filmeken, "élőben" úgy hiszem, nem hallottam még.


----------



## AndrasBP

Én nem vagyok egy szlenget favorizáló típus, ezért személy szerint nem használom, de emlékeim szerint a 90-es évek elején jelent meg a kifejezés, és az akkori tizenévesek (barátaim, osztálytársaim) rengeteget használták. (Sőt: "Királyság!") 
Ők most a harmincasok, szerintem továbbra is sokan használják közülük, de a mostani tizenéveseknek ez már régi szleng, és 40 felett sem jellemző.


----------



## franknagy

A "király" jelenti azt, hogy valami nagyon jó. Rétegnyelvi kifejezés. Nem venném a számra.
A "királyi" szót a mai magyarban éppen ellenkező értelemben használjuk, pl.: "Magyar Királyi Csigaposta".
(Ferenc Jóska idén írta ki utoljára a szabó az üzletére, hogy magyar királyi udvari szállító.)


----------



## Zsanna

franknagy said:


> A "királyi" szót a mai magyarban éppen ellenkező értelemben használjuk, pl.: "Magyar Királyi Csigaposta".


Igen, de hozzátenném, hogy ez is egy újabb keletű és humoros/szlenges használat, mert elsősorban - és normál használatban - nem ez lenne az első jelentése egy normál, egynyelvű szótárban. (Ld. itt)


----------



## tomtombp

A király az angol ".... is king", például 4G (gyors mobil adatkapcsolat) is king, magyar megfelelője lehet. Nincs köze a royal-hoz. Nem túl elegáns szleng. Kb a kúl, vágom stb. szintje. Még "durvábban" (a "durva" ezen használata is szleng, de kevésbé) szlenges alakja a "sirály". Királyt vagy kúlt-t beszédben megfelelő hallgatóság és környezet esetén akár használnám is, a sirály már tényleg "gáz", hogy még egy divatos szleng-et használjak  Persze ezek jönnek, mennek. Kb. tíz éve "ment" nagyon a "király/sirály".

A "királyság"-ról pedig az angol "rulez" ugrott be. Mind, mind "durva" szleng, de fiatalok között gyakori.


----------



## francisgranada

tomtombp said:


> ...  szlenges alakja a "sirály"...


Ilyen is van? Ezt eddig nem hallottam, vagy legalábbis nem vettem észre. Mindenesetre egy fokkal poétikusabbnak tűnik nekem  ...


----------



## frugnaglio

Sziasztok mindenkinek!

Amikor Budapesten voltam erasmusos diákkent (2006-07) nagyon gyakran hallottam ezt a kifejezést a magyar diákoktól. A _sirály_-t is hallottam párszor, de azt gondoltam, játékos változata az általános _király_nak (vagy talán a _király_ és a _zsír_ összekeverése).




(Előre nagyon köszönöm a nyelvtani javításokat!)


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, frugnaglio! 

Nekem is úgy tűnik, hogy ebben az esetben valami játékos szóalkotásról van szó, habár a _sirály _szónak is van értelme (angolul _seagull_, _mew_; olaszul _gabbiano_). A _király + zsír _nekem nem tűnik valószínűnek, de jobb magyarázatot nem tudok én se ...

 Complimenti per il tuo ungherese!


----------



## frugnaglio

Hát az a kicsi, amire emlékszem a magyarból, nem összehasonlítható a te olasz tudásoddal! (-ra?)


----------



## tomtombp

frugnaglio said:


> Hát az a kicsi, amire emlékszem a magyarból, nem összehasonlítható a te olasz tudásoddal! (-ra?)



Olaszul nem tudok, de a magyarod tökéletes, frugnaglio! Ha nem említetted volna, hogy nem vagy magyar, fel sem tűnt volna.  

Talán egy "is" elmenne a "Előre *is* nagyon köszönöm a nyelvtani javításokat!"-ba. Anélkül is helyes nyelvtanilag, de inkább az "is"-sel használjuk, nem tudom miért.


----------



## Zsanna

Én is csak azt mondhatom, hogy gratulálok (hozzá), azaz: coplimenti!
Viszont mivel még senki nem erősítette meg:


frugnaglio said:


> Hát az a kicsi, amire emlékszem a magyarból, nem összehasonlítható a te olasz tudásoddal! (-ra?- nem, ez nem lenne jó )


----------

